# daiwa saltist black and blue casting???



## gonefishin703 (Jul 12, 2011)

Is there anyone here that has the black and blue saltist?? If so whats ur experience with them, and are they castable? Thanks!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

fine casting reel if you mag it.


----------



## gonefishin703 (Jul 12, 2011)

What the deal with magging it? How do you go about that is it had/pain in the a**


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes, it requires a bit of effort and know-how. There's quite a few topics on this site explaining it if you search for "magging" (search bar is on the top right of every page btw). Basically, be prepared to drill a hole in the left sideplate if you want to do a "knobby" mag. It's not terribly hard and you can do it yourself if you've got a drill and bits. You can order various knobby mag kits from this site: http://www.blakdogtackle.com/?cPath=22 Look under "Tuning and Conversions".


----------

